# Female H. Paucidens



## winter_in_tears (Jan 6, 2009)

Finally got her. She is little, about 3 inches. Here she is in the tank I bought her in. Can you believe it? They had her in 1/2 inch of sand, a huge water dish like 3 inches deep and the hiding spot was a small bark. I am happy I rescued her from those pet store savages.







...and here is her new setup, i don't know, should I put more rocks? It has 1 or 2 spots that she can wedge into. The temp inside the setup is like 75-80 and humidity is 60. Are those good numbers for Paucidens?


----------



## deserthairy (Jan 7, 2009)

Very nice. I have a 3" girl, too. They seem to love pieces of slate.


----------



## winter_in_tears (Jan 7, 2009)

^ nice! what is the spacing between those slate pieces?


----------



## deserthairy (Jan 7, 2009)

It varies. I would have thought slate would be flatter, but there are always spaces between them naturally. They seem to fit right between them.


----------



## pandinus (Jan 7, 2009)

deserthairy said:


> It varies. I would have thought slate would be flatter, but there are always spaces between them naturally. They seem to fit right between them.


hence the name


----------



## calum (Jan 7, 2009)

to me this species looks like it has been run over by a car lol, they are pretty wierd scorpions. very cool too.


----------



## winter_in_tears (Jan 7, 2009)

This seems like a really calm but somewhat active species from what I have observed so far.


----------



## winter_in_tears (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry guys, just a couple of quick questions. I didn't wanna make separate threads for them so I am asking them here.

My flat rock female is approx. 3 inches. How many molts (approx.) she has left?

and I also wanna know how good are the chances of survival when flat rocks are molting?


----------



## drummindan2007 (Jan 11, 2009)

I would guess probably around two molts left. This could take a while though, as these scorpions take so long to reach adulthood!


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 11, 2009)

That's a nice looking Paucidens


----------



## Dom (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice paucidens.
I'm not sure what their humidity  requirements are but they are quite prone to mycosis if the humidity is too high. I keep mine bone dry with a water dish and they do fine. As far as heat they seem to like having a very warm hot spot but I've also had mine in the low 60'sF and it doesn't seem to bother them. They're known for prolonged hunger strikes and it may not eat with the temps that low.
You can't sex these guys until they're adults. When less than adult size they all look like females. A bodylength (not including tail) of about 3 or 3.5" is adult for females. I've seen adult males with a body length of 2.5" but I think some males also get bigger.
They molt very well in captivity. Make sure they have access to water because they'll drink alot and get quite bloated before they molt. As mentioned they grow *very* slowly.
This is a pic of one of mine pre-molt.


----------



## winter_in_tears (Jan 12, 2009)

Dom said:


> When less than adult size they all look like females. A bodylength (not including tail) of about 3 or 3.5" is adult for females. I've seen adult males with a body length of 2.5" but I think some males also get bigger.


Hey, thanks for all this cool info!

How big can H. Paucidens get? in the wild and in captivity?


----------



## drummindan2007 (Jan 12, 2009)

H. paucidens can get up to 7-8 inches in the wild. Most I have seen in captivity are around 5-7 inches


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Jan 12, 2009)

to the OP i love the setup you made! what size tank is it?


----------



## winter_in_tears (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks so much! It's a 2.5 gallon because the scorp is so little. I am going to a 5 gal. when she gets bigger. I hope I can witness her grow to 5-6 inches or more.


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Jan 12, 2009)

winter_in_tears said:


> Thanks so much! It's a 2.5 gallon because the scorp is so little. I am going to a 5 gal. when she gets bigger. I hope I can witness her grow to 5-6 inches or more.


i really like setups like that were almost no space is "wasted" and for a 2.5 it looks like it has alot of room as far as climbing and so on. congrats post new pics with the 5 gal after a few molts:clap:


----------



## border (Jan 16, 2009)

*H.paudicens enviroment*



Dom said:


> Nice paucidens.
> I'm not sure what their humidity  requirements are but they are quite prone to mycosis if the humidity is too high. I keep mine bone dry with a water dish and they do fine. As far as heat they seem to like having a very warm hot spot but I've also had mine in the low 60'sF and it doesn't seem to bother them. They're known for prolonged hunger strikes and it may not eat with the temps that low.
> You can't sex these guys until they're adults. When less than adult size they all look like females. A bodylength (not including tail) of about 3 or 3.5" is adult for females. I've seen adult males with a body length of 2.5" but I think some males also get bigger.
> They molt very well in captivity. Make sure they have access to water because they'll drink alot and get quite bloated before they molt. As mentioned they grow *very* slowly.
> This is a pic of one of mine pre-molt.


Fellow: Thank you very much for the information about the H.paudicens.I mantain a pair.separate,because a lot of people said is better,to avoid problems.The ground in the terrarium is organic peat,with a water dish.
Now here in Buenos Aires around 36 grades centigrades.I gave it cricket dust
in calcium.If you have another suggestion it's welcome for me.:worship:


----------



## winter_in_tears (Jan 16, 2009)

^ those are really nice!



My H. Paucidens is very active. But a week ago it ate 2 meal worms and 1 small grub. Now she is not active anymore. It has been 4-5 days since she explored the terrarium. Is this normal?


----------



## Dom (Jan 16, 2009)

*Border*

Nice paucidens Border. Your male is nice and the other one still looks like it has another molt before maturity.
As far as I know too much calcium is detrimental to invertebrates and is not recommended for them. I could be wrong about that but you may want to look into it.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah calcium is bad, dont dust the crickets.
-Eddy


----------



## border (Jan 17, 2009)

*H.paudicens*



winter_in_tears said:


> ^ those are really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> My H. Paucidens is very active. But a week ago it ate 2 meal worms and 1 small grub. Now she is not active anymore. It has been 4-5 days since she explored the terrarium. Is this normal?


 Don't worry in some cases not eat for a weeks,don't forget supply water it's important for this nice scorpion


----------



## Dom (Jan 17, 2009)

border said:


> Don't worry in some cases not eat for a weeks,don't forget supply water it's important for this nice scorpion


Or months:wall: .


----------



## calum (Jan 17, 2009)

Or years....


----------



## Dom (Jan 17, 2009)

calum said:


> Or years....


   
For real!!
Seems very strange that juvenile animals would pass up such easy to catch meals. I'd like to know if they do this in the wild.


----------



## border (Jan 18, 2009)

*H.paudicens + calcium*



Dom said:


> Nice paucidens Border. Your male is nice and the other one still looks like it has another molt before maturity.
> As far as I know too much calcium is detrimental to invertebrates and is not recommended for them. I could be wrong about that but you may want to look into it.


Thanks,Fellow,for me it's a value tip to avoid calcium.Regards:worship:


----------



## border (Jan 18, 2009)

*H.paudicens water*



border said:


> Don't worry in some cases not eat for a weeks,don't forget supply water it's important for this nice scorpion


Fellow: One question only a dish with water or a little cage with water?
A friend of mine put a cage with paper tissue and after that plenty of water
Which is the best method?Thanks again:worship:


----------



## David Burns (Jan 18, 2009)

Dom said:


> Nice paucidens.
> I'm not sure what their humidity  requirements are but they are quite prone to mycosis if the humidity is too high. I keep mine bone dry with a water dish and they do fine. As far as heat they seem to like having a very warm hot spot but I've also had mine in the low 60'sF and it doesn't seem to bother them. They're known for prolonged hunger strikes and it may not eat with the temps that low.
> You can't sex these guys until they're adults. When less than adult size they all look like females. A bodylength (not including tail) of about 3 or 3.5" is adult for females. I've seen adult males with a body length of 2.5" but I think some males also get bigger.
> They molt very well in captivity. Make sure they have access to water because they'll drink alot and get quite bloated before they molt. As mentioned they grow *very* slowly.
> This is a pic of one of mine pre-molt.


Thank for this info. I have some that are molting at about 3" body length and the dimorphism is evident in the metasoma length. I was worried that they are not adult because of their small size.  I'll just feed em up and see if they pair.

I give them a water dish about 4 times a year.


----------



## winter_in_tears (Apr 15, 2009)

It's been about 4 months and it seems that there has been no increase in size of my _H. Paucidens_.

When you said these things grow slow, I didn't know you meant ridiculously slow.


----------



## calum (Apr 15, 2009)

very very very very very very very very very very very very very slowly.


----------



## Gracilis (Apr 15, 2009)

Right on! thats the next scorp on my list.....


----------



## Dom (Apr 15, 2009)

winter_in_tears said:


> It's been about 4 months and it seems that there has been no increase in size of my _H. Paucidens_.
> 
> When you said these things grow slow, I didn't know you meant ridiculously slow.



If you get them to molt once a year consider yourself lucky. It wouldn't surprise me if they took a decade to mature from 2I.


----------



## winter_in_tears (Apr 17, 2009)

daymn! but don't these guys get really big? How many years does it take one to reach 7 in (head to end of the tail)?


----------



## calum (Apr 17, 2009)

many, I'd imagine..


----------



## winter_in_tears (Nov 13, 2009)

update, she has been non active for months. Is this normal?


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Nov 14, 2009)

maybe because its cooler out?


----------



## deserthairy (Nov 16, 2009)

winter_in_tears said:


> update, she has been non active for months. Is this normal?


2 out of 3 of mine are the same way. Only the biggest one is always real active.
The smallest female that I have had for 13 months, has still not molted yet, since I got her.

The male stays under his hide 6-8 months at a time, if not longer.


----------



## Obelisk (Nov 16, 2009)

These are definitely my favorite scorpion. I had one a few years back which I got rid of because it was didn't eat anything in the 9 months that I had it. It may have been the individual scorpion, but also I didn't give it a rocky hide-out, which they seem to love (the one I have now literally will not lose contact with the rock when I'm cleaning the tank). I just had it in sand with a piece of corkbark to hide under, as well as a piece of slate, but I think that these guys needs to feel rock both above and below them. 

This the one I currently have. It's about 3" from head to the base of the tail. It's a bottomless pit when it comes to eating. I keep it in a 5 gallon, bone-dry and with a 60 watt heat bulb when it gets cooler. I try to keep the temps at least in the high 70s F. It can get up to 90 F during the summer since I keep it in my garage. Those white pebbles are there to put space in between the top and bottom piece of slate (I took off the top one for the pics).


----------



## border (Nov 16, 2009)

*H.paudicens water*



Obelisk said:


> These are definitely my favorite scorpion. I had one a few years back which I got rid of because it was didn't eat anything in the 9 months that I had it. It may have been the individual scorpion, but also I didn't give it a rocky hide-out, which they seem to love (the one I have now literally will not lose contact with the rock when I'm cleaning the tank). I just had it in sand with a piece of corkbark to hide under, as well as a piece of slate, but I think that these guys needs to feel rock both above and below them.
> 
> This the one I currently have. It's about 3" from head to the base of the tail. It's a bottomless pit when it comes to eating. I keep it in a 5 gallon, bone-dry and with a 60 watt heat bulb when it gets cooler. I try to keep the temps at least in the high 70s F. It can get up to 90 F during the summer since I keep it in my garage. Those white pebbles are there to put space in between the top and bottom piece of slate (I took off the top one for the pics).


 I have my H paudicens from 01.15.09,util to day I never saw it,eat crickets.I gave water a look plenty energy.:?


----------



## Obelisk (Nov 16, 2009)

border said:


> I have my H paudicens from 01.15.09,util to day I never saw it,eat crickets.I gave water a look plenty energy.:?


It could be that it just comes down to the individual scorpion. 

I could be wrong, but one thing that I believe to be very important as far as taking care of Hadogenes sp goes is that they must be able to hide in between rock rather than just under something like other scorpions do. 

My own scorpion is very attached and territorial with its hideout. Though it has a great appetite, I never seen it come out of its crevice to walk around or explore its enclosure. At the most I'll see it's claws open and sticking out from the rock, but that's it. As I said, when I'm cleaning its cage, I can't get the scorpion to step off of the rock at all. It even goes out of its way to get closer and strike at me if I have my hand or something on the rock. 

The first night that I got it was one of the only times I've seen it wandering around. The only other time I've seen it walking around was when I had it's enclosure next to an aquarium as it was apparently going crazy from the vibrations of the filter from the tank next to it. When I relocated it, it went back to it's usual reclusive habits. I guess it's just natural for this scorpion to spend 99% of it's time hiding.


----------



## border (Nov 17, 2009)

*H.paudicens crevice*



Obelisk said:


> It could be that it just comes down to the individual scorpion.
> 
> I could be wrong, but one thing that I believe to be very important as far as taking care of Hadogenes sp goes is that they must be able to hide in between rock rather than just under something like other scorpions do.
> 
> ...


 Fellow :Me too,my H.paudicens has a cork crevice and live inside it.When I clean his cage,it doesn't move:? ,but I suppose it take any cricket....are very special creatures


----------



## winter_in_tears (Nov 17, 2009)

weird. so basically H. Paucidens don't explore and sit in the hideout all the time? and occasionally eating?

How about Hadogenes Troglodytes? Do they exhibit similar behaviors? Are there any significant differences between the two species aside from appearance?


----------



## Obelisk (Nov 17, 2009)

border said:


> Fellow :Me too,my H.paudicens has a cork crevice and live inside it.When I clean his cage,it doesn't move:? ,but I suppose it take any cricket....are very special creatures


If we both take care of ours in the same way, I guess it does just come down to our individual scorps. It's just odd though, how the differences in appetite between our scorpions can be so extreme. Then again, arachnids can be odd creatures. 




winter_in_tears said:


> weird. so basically H. Paucidens don't explore and sit in the hideout all the time? and occasionally eating?
> 
> How about Hadogenes Troglodytes? Do they exhibit similar behaviors? Are there any significant differences between the two species aside from appearance?



My paucidens eats a lot, but never really goes out to explore. I've never kept troglodytes, but I want to get one.


----------



## paul fleming (Nov 19, 2009)

My gravid female ...I hope


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 19, 2009)

I like these too, I like H. troglodytes a little more.  If given the opportunity, they will eat all they can, get fat, then they may stop eating for months.  I'm waiting to see if troglo babies will show up too right now.


----------



## border (Nov 19, 2009)

*Certainlyy it's*



spit said:


> My gravid female ...I hope


:clap: Great;she is gravid


----------



## winter_in_tears (Nov 19, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> I like these too, I like H. troglodytes a little more.  If given the opportunity, they will eat all they can, get fat, then they may stop eating for months.  I'm waiting to see if troglo babies will show up too right now.


Seems like pet stores carry mostly H. Paucidens, can't wait to see H Trog so I can save it!


----------



## paul fleming (Nov 19, 2009)

They are as rare as rocking horse poo around these parts ....trogs


----------



## border (Nov 19, 2009)

*Rocking horse*



spit said:


> They are as rare as rocking horse poo around these parts ....trogs


:clap: Absolutly,like  rocking horse


----------



## winter_in_tears (Nov 20, 2009)

around these parts? are you from Africa?


----------



## border (Nov 20, 2009)

*Africa*



winter_in_tears said:


> around these parts? are you from Africa?


 Fellow: Look trough the Google Earth: ARGENTINA:?


----------



## winter_in_tears (Nov 20, 2009)

what? lol, you guys said that Trogs are very common in your area. In fact, you said that they are more common than horse dung. So I asked, "Are you from Africa"? Because to my knowledge that is the only place they inhibit.

What does Argentina have to do with anything? You think I'm Scrappy Coco or something?


----------

